#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-24
<tritium> This laptop is ready to rock with edgy!
<quail-laptop> this laptop is rocking with edgy
<Solarion> this laptop is sucking, but not because of edgy.
<tritium> Mine too, with the RC.  I'm just stating that I certify it ready for the final release :)
<Solarion> I want the r300 driver not to suck
<Solarion> of course, I also want a pony.  :(
<Solarion> direct rendering: No
<Solarion> :(
<quail-laptop> does anyone under stand this error when i run glxinfo | grep render error = "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b"
<quail-laptop> and the rest of the glxinfo | grep render is "direct rendering: Yes
<quail-laptop> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20050225"
<Fujitsu> quail-laptop: that's normal with the i810 driver, not sure why.
<quail-laptop> Fujitsu: ok, so it basically nothing to worry about then
<cypher1> do i have to do anything extra to get the brightness bar/control in AC/Battery tabs in the System->Preferences->Power Management
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-25
<Solarion> anyone know anything about bug 66547?
<jhujhiti_> has anyone ever seen a synaptics touchpad act "inverted" with respect to tapping? mine is acting like a button is always down, and tapping releases it. it's not a hardware problem because I just booted a fedora install cd and it works fine
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-27
<Rage1248> Can I ask a question in here?
<Lure> Rage1248: you already did ;-)
<Rage1248> Heh, annother one.
<Rage1248> Laptop setup?
<Rage1248> Toshiba A30 touchpad not working.
<Lure> yes
<Rage1248> I have had this problem before.
<Rage1248> I am currently using debian on the laptop with it working.
<Rage1248> Cant remember how to get it working..
<Rage1248> Any ideas?
<Lure> Rage1248: sorry, but do not know much abou touchpad support
<Rage1248> ok, thanks, np.
* Lure is more in power mgmt stuff
<Rage1248> ah
<Nailor> Damn. 
<Nailor> Edgy broke my laptop
<Nailor> Brightness up -key restarts X :(
<Nailor> Apparently the asus_acpi is not loaded correctly
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-28
<philwhln> Hi! What's the support like now for wpa wifi cards on laptops? Tried getting my Dad's laptop working with wpa on 6.06, but just couldnt get it working. Is there any improvement in this area with 6.10?
<pir4> hi, i have a problem with my ADMTek8511 USB Ethernet adaptor, anyone can help me plz ? it loads perfect but i cant get my dhcp internet working :)
<philwhln> don't think anyone's at home pir4
<philwhln> :S
<pir4> i c
<pir4> maybe you know something philwhln ?
<pir4> i tried everything already
<pir4> and beeing without internet is not fun as you should know :p
<philwhln> yeah. my question was similar. don't know much about it I'm afraid
<philwhln> i was wondering what the support was like for wpa wifi on 6.10. Couldnt get it work on 6.06
<pir4> :P
<pir4> it should work without any prob
<philwhln> worked fine on my laptop, but need to know whether it's  worth installing it on my dad's laptop, because couldn't get wpa working with 6.06
<desi> How do I fix this Please help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28890/
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-29
<hotlanta> hello all
<nikk> i've got a problem with an ipw2200...can i find help here?
<crimsun> what in particular? which release(s)?
<BaNG> Hi all
<NoobUbuntu> Can somone please help, This is rediciluos
<NoobUbuntu> I have been trying to install Ubuntu for a year now and cannoot get it to work with nvidia proeprli
<NoobUbuntu> Anyone please ?
<jesper> Hi.. I've just installed Edgy on a newly arrived Dell Inspiron 6400, there are some "issues". 
<jesper> The textual terminals are not available on crtl+alt+F1<->F6 thats probably a framebuffer issue.. Is that known? 
<Nailor> jesper: what gfx card=
<Nailor> ?
<jesper> Nailor: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7145 according to lspci
<jesper> dropping "splash" from grub's boot options solve the problem. 
<jesper> I also have problems getting a Broadcom (module: bcm43xx) working.. I have got the firmware plugged in .. and network manager did find the networks, but were unable to assosiate with them (likewise from the shell)
<jesper> The last thing is that it doesn't detect the "wide" screen, so the screen it "stretched" in the vertical direction. 
<pitt0071> folks, anyone with inspiron 9300? :)
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-22
<Gunner_Sr> Where do I find more information on how the i8k got introduced into Ubuntu? thx
<Ludwik> Hi. Sorry to bother you, but maybe you will be able to help me. I work for a high-school in Poland (Europe). We have more than 20 laptops we use in classrooms. In previous versions of Ubuntu, at least since 6.06 our WiFi cards worked great. But after upgrading to Gutsy WiFi stoped working
<Ludwik> I found a thread about this issue in Ubuntu Forms, but I didn't find the solution
<Ludwik> It's a major problem fot us since we use WiFi not only to connect to the internet but also to network the laptops together - share user accounts and data
<Ludwik> I'm new here. Is it ok for me to ask such questions on this channel and will anybody be able to help me?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-24
<Dan_L> Hi.  Anybody ever seen a ubuntu install hang when you try to boot it up?
<Dan_L> fresh install - 7.10
<navesrevart> howdy
<thelsdj> ya i know this channel isn't for support, but thought i'd ask anyways, trying to figure out why boot might hang with laptop lid shut
<thelsdj> it will resume booting after lid is opened again, but i want to be able to remote boot it with lid down
<serenity> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-25
<Taranis_> i have a newer laptop that I can't find any documentation on...is there anyway i can contribute?
<self__> anyone know a good way turn off nm-applett so when I suspend to ram i dosnt keep the connetion, effectivly making me have to reboot?
<Templis_janis_ro> Hi, can anyone help me with ubuntu screen?
<Templis_janis_ro> i've just installed nVidia driver
<Templis_janis_ro> and the resolution changed to 800x600
<Templis_janis_ro> Section "Screen"
<Templis_janis_ro>     Identifier     "Default Screen"
<Templis_janis_ro>     Device         "nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300]"
<Templis_janis_ro>     Monitor        "Generic Monitor"
<Templis_janis_ro>     DefaultDepth    24
<Templis_janis_ro>     SubSection     "Display"
<Templis_janis_ro>         Depth       24
<Templis_janis_ro>         Modes      "1280x800"
<Templis_janis_ro>     EndSubSection
<Templis_janis_ro> anyone?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-26
<Dan_L> hey, does anybody know how to disable grub?
<volatil> good morning!
<Joth> I'm using a Toshiba Satellite L20-268; just upgraded to Gutsy, and my monitor hasn't been detected.
<Joth> I'm getting buggy display issues - how can I set the monitor manually? Thanks
<Joth> Or if you can't help, just to let you know that the monitor hasn't been detected.
<Profanephobia> whats up
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> sorry to ask, but what's the purpose of this chan ? developing application for laptops ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-27
<xeno_> I just installed Ubuntu (and I'm trying some other buntus) on a new Toshiba Satellite.  Wireless and Sound don't work.
<xeno_> It says it has a realtek wireless NIC.
<xeno_> Oops.  Gotta go.  I'll try again later.  Sorry.
<YoBoY> hi
<andres_> hello!!
<Stressed> hi all, small question is it normal that modprobe ndiswrapper keeps loading undefinitly ? I installed the packages from Synaptic
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-10-28
<srbaker_> evening folks
<tamer> hi everybody
<srbaker_> having some suspend/resume troubles here with gutsy on my Inspiron 9400
<srbaker_> it has ATI x1400
<tamer> Anybody knows how to get Thinkfiger to work ?
<justin19> hello
<justin19> I have an xps1210 and a 24" wfp2407hc so twinview would be best right?
<srbaker_> anyone here have some ideas on how to help?
<YoBoY> hi
<jimqode> hello all.how do i submit a laptop test?
<crimsun> please clarify
<jimqode> i bought a new laptop
<jimqode> and installed ubuntu
<jimqode> i want to test this machine and publish the results
<jimqode> crimsun, where dhould i post the results on wiki?
<YoBoY> with the others laptop tests
<crimsun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-20
<Opr8iVe> Holy hats theres a lot of ubuntu channels on this server
<wishie> how can i go about getting an issue with my laptop fixed in ubuntu. #ubuntu doesnt offer much help, but to "Ask the laptop testing team".
<puma472> hi]
<simira> wishie: wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, find your model and possible problems with it, search launchpad, otherwise ask in #ubuntu-help or your national ubuntu channel
<wishie> simira: looked at the wiki. found nothing on my model, or a model thats similar. ill check launchpad now. thanks.
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-21
<madmax__> hey all
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-22
<Opr8iVe> Evening all
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-25
<MaZiNgA> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-10-26
<bozok> hmmm, I think I want the general ubuntu channel. Sorry.
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-21
<dan7gg> hello
<dan7gg> can anyone help with an ubuntu laptop ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-22
<nikko1> can eny1 help me?
<nikko1> sound problem
<Bacteria> ~ops
<lieter> Hi, how can i test my laptop and report on it?
<lieter> i've bought a new laptop today and everything seems to work very well
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-10-25
<chairon6x3> Hullo
<gux_> Are you experinced with macbook pro?
<ravimaggon> can ny one suggest me a good project with linux
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-10-28
<AW> Do ACPI errors slow the booting process on laptops?
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-10-30
<meti_> hello
<meti_> Can anyone tell me where to download Sigmatel audio driver for Medion RIM2060 laptop
#ubuntu-laptop 2019-10-23
<coconut> Iemand hier met een tip voor goeie winkel in Nederland om een thinkpad x1 extreme laptop te bezichtigen ?
<coconut> oops, this was meant for #ubuntu-nl, sorry. :-)
